# Tang So Do in Korea



## Kittan Bachika (Feb 6, 2010)

I was doing a youtube search for Tang Soo Do and I noticed that there were clips from Korea. There is tons of stuff for Hapkido, Tae Kwon, yudo and stuff I have never heard of but not Korea.  

I am just going off of youtube but does Tang So Do have a presence in Korea?


----------



## dbell (Feb 6, 2010)

Kittan Bachika said:


> I was doing a youtube search for Tang Soo Do and I noticed that there were clips from Korea. There is tons of stuff for Hapkido, Tae Kwon, yudo and stuff I have never heard of but not Korea.
> 
> I am just going off of youtube but does Tang So Do have a presence in Korea?



Umm, Tang Soo Do started in Korea, so yes, I would say it has a presence in Korea.  Not sure if it has a presence on Youtube based on people from Korea, but as an art, they are very much in Korea...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes! Tang Soo Do has a presence in Korea, but you just don't see much of it on you tube...I actually studied TSD their while stationed in Korea back in 07-08. TKD is more predominant there, mainly b/c it is an olympic sport PLUS that's what they use to train their military with.


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Feb 7, 2010)

agemechanic03 said:


> Yes! Tang Soo Do has a presence in Korea, but you just don't see much of it on you tube...I actually studied TSD their while stationed in Korea back in 07-08. TKD is more predominant there, mainly b/c it is an olympic sport PLUS that's what they use to train their military with.




What differences did you notice between TSD and TKD during your time in Korea?

Why did you choose TSD?


----------

